# Gun value???



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Benelli super black eagle 2 camo could someone estimate a value and give me the website to sell. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Let me know when you figure out a price. I'm in the market for a duck gun


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can buy them new for around $1600, so depending on condition you'll be below that. Check over on gulfcoastgunforum.com

And you can sell it there.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

This is not the American it is comfort tech and all.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought one the week they hit the stores for $1460, sold it in mint condition for $900 that is a fair price. I now have replaced it and you ain't getting this one.... Best shotgun hands down.....


----------

